# Where is the surge?



## Angel022605

CD 11,12,13 pics in that order


----------



## Prinny

IMO cd 11 is negative, cd 12 is your first positive, cd 13 is positive too but some people have numerous positives during their surge. So I’d say go with cd 12 being the start of your surge. Xx


----------



## Angel022605

Prinny said:


> IMO cd 11 is negative, cd 12 is your first positive, cd 13 is positive too but some people have numerous positives during their surge. So I’d say go with cd 12 being the start of your surge. Xx


Thank you
Wasn’t sure what to mark for CD 14


----------



## DobbyForever

I’d mark cd 12 as your first positive. But you should mark cd 13 as positive as well.


----------



## Angel022605

Can anyone help with CD 14 pic above?


----------



## Pne1985

I don’t see a picture with cd14 test on it


----------



## Prinny

I don’t see a pic for cd14 either...


----------



## Angel022605

I’m sorry I thought I posted it


----------



## Pne1985

I think it might be a negative, the test doesn’t look quite as dark as the control.


----------

